# working for CUSW



## Davenport47 (Dec 23, 2015)

I live in the GTA and have been working steady with CUSW since 2007. The furthest I have had to work is under an hour (not including traffic). I know some people have had to travel though. CUSW has a lot of work in the nuke plants, so if you live near one you are set!


----------

